
Sessions asks 46 Obama-era U.S. attorneys to resign - ourmandave
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-justice-prosecutors-idUSKBN16H2K8
======
JumpCrisscross
This is nuts. Preet Bharara won convictions against two of the highest ranking
state legislators in Albany [1]. He is one of the few people who could scare
Governor Cuomo into line [2].

In November, Jeff Sessions and Donald Trump told Preet Bharara that he will
stay on under Trump [3]. They lied.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/14/nyregion/preet-bharara-
us...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/14/nyregion/preet-bharara-us-attorney-
sees-lessons-in-albany-corruption-trials.html)

[2] [http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/prosecutor-preet-bharara-
disputes...](http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/prosecutor-preet-bharara-disputes-gov-
cuomo-corruption-claim)

[3] [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/30/nyregion/preet-bharara-
sa...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/30/nyregion/preet-bharara-says-he-will-
stay-on-as-us-attorney-under-trump.html?_r=0)

~~~
MR4D
With as many leaks going on in the govt right now, I expect EVERY political
appointee to be let go.

In other words, expect a lot more of this in the coming days.

